# Sofinco : Pas de réponse ?



## Dimensio (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Le 7 juillet, et grâce à vos précieux conseils, je me suis décidé à prendre un iMac 27" en choisissant un financement Apple avec Sofinco.
La lettre suivie contenant mon dossier est arrivé le 18 juillet...

Le 21, je reçois un mail de Sofinco m'informant de la bonne réception de mon dossier, et que je recevrai le résulat de l'étude de celui-ci en début d'après-midi PAR MAIL...
Le soir, toujours rien... J'attends le lendemain (22 juillet), toujours aucun mail... Je leur renvois donc un mail leur demandant s'ils ont eu du retard, mais là, toujours aucune réponse...

Quelques jours avant, j'avais déjà fait une demande et envoyé un dossier, mais j'avais oublié de mettre ma mère en co-empruntrice, premièrement, et j'ai fais remplir certaines parties du dossier que je n'aurai pas dû (Sofinco devait s'en occuper) 
Donc dossier refusé, je suppose que c'est pour les deux raisons cités ci-dessus...
Sauf que là j'avais eu une réponse rapidement..

A votre avis, leur silence est-il bon signe ? Ou je peux tout de suite oublier ? :rateau:
ça me chiffonne, je ne comprends pas.. J'ai tenté de les joindre par téléphone, ils m'ont dit que eux ne savent pas et qu'il faut demander à Apple. 
Euh... je suis désolé... Ce n'est pas Apple qui a mon dossier et qui l'étudie...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## ced28230 (26 Juillet 2011)

t ouf de faire un credit sur un ordi toi


----------



## Saint-Jey (26 Juillet 2011)

Sache que la loi sur le crédit à la consommation a fortement renforcé les contrôles pour éviter le surendettement. Autrement dit, les sociétés de crédit à la consommation sont beaucoup plus vigilentes sur les capacités de remboursement des emprunteurs.
Il se peut que ton dossier sans co-emprunteur soit en dehors des clous. Le mieux serait de contacter Sofinco et de modifier (voire refaire) ton dossier de crédit avec un co-emprunteur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------




ced28230 a dit:


> t ouf de faire un credit sur un ordi toi



je suis désolé de te dire ça mais les statistiques de l'INSEE et consors montent que le crédit à la consommation permet à l'économie française de ne pas s'écrouler... Qui a les moyens aujourd'hui de dépenser 2000 sans recourir à un crédit ? Moi j'ai acheté mon mac avec Sofinco au taux de 1.9% et sans rire, étaler un paiement sur 12 mois pour un surcoût de 38, je n'ai pas hésité une seconde.


----------



## elamapi (26 Juillet 2011)

ced28230 a dit:


> t ouf de faire un credit sur un ordi toi



Faire un "credit" maitrisé, n'a rien de "ouf" ... Le tout étant de budgétiser correctement.

Sinon, pour les credits, il faut savoir que passer directement par l'applestore + sofinco n'est pas l'unique solution.

Il faut penser aussi à voir auprés de SA banque pour un simple pret conso.


----------



## Saint-Jey (26 Juillet 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Faire un "credit" maitrisé, n'a rien de "ouf" ... Le tout étant de budgétiser correctement.
> 
> Sinon, pour les credits, il faut savoir que passer directement par l'applestore + sofinco n'est pas l'unique solution.
> 
> Il faut penser aussi à voir auprés de SA banque pour un simple pret conso.



ça fait plaisir de voir des gens qui ne sont pas comme des moutons, à diaboliser le crédit !! Merci, je me sens moins seul


----------



## Dimensio (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir bonsoir !

Merci pour vos messages! Il y a eu du nouveau..
J'ai reçu un mail hier après-midi de la part d'Apple Financial Service, m'indiquant qu'un justificatif manquait... Il s'agit de mon dernier avis d'imposition..
Ah bon ? Pourtant ce n'était pas indiqué dans la liste des papiers à renvoyer...

Bon, je leur ai donc envoyé ce document.. 

Dans le mail, ils indiquaient que : "Ce document est essentiel à l'étude de votre dossier [...] Votre commande ne pourra être validée qu'à réception de celui-ci.

J'espère que ce document n'est qu'une simple formalité et que ma commande sera enfin validée.. (depuis le 7 juillet :sleep


----------



## Saint-Jey (29 Juillet 2011)

Dimensio a dit:


> Bonsoir bonsoir !
> 
> Merci pour vos messages! Il y a eu du nouveau..
> J'ai reçu un mail hier après-midi de la part d'Apple Financial Service, m'indiquant qu'un justificatif manquait... Il s'agit de mon dernier avis d'imposition..
> ...



C'est normal, ton dossier doit être en étude approfondie donc ils te demandent des docs supplémentaires


----------



## Dimensio (5 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

Toujours pas de réponse depuis le 7 juillet, je suis bien tombé 
Au téléphone, on me dit de retéléphoner tous les 2 jours si il n'y a toujours rien...

Il y a apparemment des congés actuellement chez Sofinco, j'ai commandé au bon moment... :mouais:


----------



## Cocopop (5 Août 2011)

Dimensio a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Toujours pas de réponse depuis le 7 juillet, je suis bien tombé
> Au téléphone, on me dit de retéléphoner tous les 2 jours si il n'y a toujours rien...
> ...


Tu t'es renseigné sur les financements via la Fnac ?


----------



## mailspayes (5 Août 2011)

Va chez darty ou boulanger et demande le financement en 10fois sans frais si niveau financement tu es juste. Cela se négocie très facilement.


----------



## Dimensio (5 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

Ah, je ne connaissais pas les financements Darty et Boulanger.
En revanche pour la fnac, j'ai en effet une carte finaref, mais je suis bloqué actuellement à cause de Sofinco qui prend son temps pour me donner une réponse


----------



## Cocopop (5 Août 2011)

mailspayes a dit:


> Va chez darty ou boulanger et demande le financement en 10fois sans frais si niveau financement tu es juste. Cela se négocie très facilement.



+1, c'est vrai que chez Darty ou Boulanger tu peux facilement avoir des paiements en 10 fois sans frais 

Beaucoup plus intéressant qu'un crédit


----------



## Floo56 (4 Août 2013)

En combien de temps avez vous reçu votre Mac ? Car j'ai commandé via apple financement un mac book pro le 31 juillet et j'ai un peu peur en vue des différents commentaires ^^


----------



## kevin85000 (5 Août 2013)

J'ai commandé mon Mac personnalisé le 15/07 et je l'ai reçu le 24/07, entre la personnalisation l'envoi et la reception personnellement je trouve pas ça excessif.
Même si j'avoue que le temps est long tant que tu ne l'a pas entre les mains


----------



## Bananzoo (31 Janvier 2014)

Salut à tous! 

Je sais que le post est du mois de juillet mais j'aimerais savoir si des personnes sont dans le même cas que moi en ce moment même sinon je poste un nouveau message dans une nouvelle discussion, il n'y a aucun soucis =) . 

J'ai commandé mon macbook air via le financement étant donné le crédit 0%, le 3 janvier. 

Nous sommes le 31, je n'ai toujours pas eu de nouvelle de mon dossier et les délais ne sont plus respectés depuis plus d'une semaine. J'ai appelé plusieurs fois Apple et Sofinco.. Rien y fait. Je suis en relation avec une personne d'apple qui ne donne même pas de suite au mail. 

Suis-je la seule dans ce cas? Car c'est franchement galère. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deborah (31 Janvier 2014)

Et pourquoi ne pas téléphoner à Sofinco, avec les références de votre demande ?


----------



## Bananzoo (2 Février 2014)

Bonsoir Deborah,

J'ai déjà appelé Sofinco et c'est toujours la même histoire, je dois envoyer un mail aux personnes qui traitent les dossiers. Une dame d'apple l'a fait pour moi ça va bientôt faire une semaine que je suis sans nouvelles. Demain cela fera un mois déjà que j'ai passé la commande.. C'est frustrant d'être toujours en attente et de ne pouvoir joindre les personnes qui traitent les dossiers. Et surtout qu'apple a un discours différent à chaque fois en fonction des personnes qu'on a au tel..


----------



## pangalagagaladelewa (3 Février 2014)

Ils veulent pas prêter à des gens qui ont besoin de faire un crédit pour un simple ordinateur.


----------



## Bananzoo (3 Février 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai appelé de nouveau apple ce matin et une dame m'a dit que ma commande a été annulée depuis le 28 janvier. Je n'ai jamais reçu de mail de la part de sofinco. Et quand j'ai appelé Sofinco il ne m'ont pas donné les raisons. Je suis dégoutée.. un mois, les délais pas respectés et un refus au final. Et chose que je ne savais pas, il faut attendre 6 mois pour refaire une demande via le financement!!! Donc en septembre quoi.. C'est incroyable...


----------



## chafpa (3 Février 2014)

Quand je devrais changer d'iMac, ce qui ne saurait trop tarder, je me dirigerai gentiment vers un paiement du type 10 fois sans frais comme le pratique la Fnac, Darty, Boulanger et j'en passe ......

Une honte ce comportement d'un organisme financier qui ne vit que grâce à nous et comme avec Apple, les prix sont bloqués, la concurrence entre magasin ne peut pas jouer.

Non seulement les prix mais l'unique organisme bancaire qu'Apple impose.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Février 2014)

chafpa a dit:


> Non seulement les prix mais l'unique organisme bancaire qu'Apple impose.



Seulement si tu passes par le financement Apple. Mais rien ne t'empêche de contracter un autre organisme pour demander un emprunt, et avec l'emprunt tu achetes cash sur AppleStore. 

Au final ça revient la même chose. Tu pourras peut-être même trouver un prêt plus intéressant. Sinon, comme ça a été dit, tu peux profiter des offres exceptionnelles comme le fait la Fnac...etc


----------



## chafpa (4 Février 2014)

@ NightWalker

Depuis le post de Bananzo, nous parlons de crédit à 0% ....

Tu en connais d'autres organismes qui vont te prêter de l'argent à ce taux pour acheter un Mac ?

Moi, pas. Les seules opérations intéressantes, en dehors de celle d'Apple avec Sofinco au taux de 0%, sont celles citées ci-dessus du type 10 fois sans frais, voir 10 % en bon d'achat (c'est moins intéressant) comme l'a pratiquée la FNAC un peu avant les fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mars 2014)

chafpa a dit:


> @ NightWalker
> 
> Depuis le post de Bananzo, nous parlons de crédit à 0% ....
> 
> ...



Il y a aussi la Fnac qui propose de temps à autres des crédits à taux 0%

Mais bon, comme je suis revenu un mois après la bataille, il y a des chances que l'auteur a trouvé sa machine


----------



## Sly54 (8 Septembre 2022)

Oui, je sais, chuis pas drîole, mais j'ai supprimé quelques posts récents peu utiles au sujet…


----------

